
Ask PG: Could There be an Official HN Client? - alariccole
There&#x27;s been a lot of talk about iOS clients on HN lately. It&#x27;s quite fragmented, with a lot of abandoned or inactive projects. I&#x27;ve built one that is the most advanced and up-to-date, and I&#x27;m considering open-sourcing it. Obviously this is a labor of love, as it&#x27;s free, and there&#x27;s not much to be made in such a small market anyway.<p>Since the site is still not optimized for mobile, I&#x27;d like to offer it up as the official Hacker News client, transferring iTunes (appsto.re&#x2F;i6xC4GD) rights if needed, and let the community own it. What&#x27;s your stance on this?
======
Fauntleroy
Why is everyone so focused on shoving HN into an app when the site could just
be made mobile friendly? There's no reason to go crazy making another app to
manage when a few lines of CSS (and maybe a couple markup changes) would
suffice.

~~~
veeti
A well-built native app will always be much better and smoother to use than a
clumsy mobile site.

~~~
sehr
Not if the "mobile site" is the same as the regular site and well made.

------
kogir
I've not talked to PG and thus don't have much to say, but I do have some fun
things to run past you if you get in touch.

Email in my profile.

~~~
mikeevans
Is this offer open to people other than the OP? I work on an Android HN app.

~~~
kogir
Sure!

